# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نسألكم الدعاء لشيخنا #الحويني بالشفاء العاجل

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ بحاجه #للدعاء 
 نسألكم الدعاء لشيخنا #الحويني بالشفاء العاجل
 أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه ويلبسه ثواب العافيه وان يمتعه بالصحة والعافية وأن يبارك لنا في عمره
*
* الصفحة الرسمية والوحيدة لفضيلة الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني* *
 #الدعاء_للحويني*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

طهور إن شاء الله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسال الله ان يشفي الشيخ ويلبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك
اللهم رب الناس، أذهب الباس، اشفه أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفائك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

شفاه الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

طهور إن شاء الله

----------

